# Japanese Giant Hornets vs Africanized Honey Bee Hive



## Riddler (May 11, 2010)

The _Vespa Mandarinia Japonica_ can do this to a colony of European Honey Bees: 


Link removed



The hornets can devastate a colony of honey bees: a single hornet can kill as many as 40 honey bees per minute thanks to their large mandibles which can quickly strike and decapitate a bee. The European honey bees have small stings which do little damage to hornets that are five times their size and twenty times their weight. Once a hive is emptied of all defending bees, the hornets feed on the honey and carry the larvae back to feed to their own larvae. The hornets can fly up to 60 miles (97 km) in a single day, at speeds of up to 25 miles per hour (40 km/h)


So, can the Africanized Honey bees take them on? Or will they just perish trying?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Africa's eveil little horrors...lose horribly against Japan's Evil Gigantic ones. the size difference is one thing, the fact that the Giant Hornet's sting feels like a hot nail being driven into you is another.

Also you linked you're videos wrong


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2010)

IIRC 30 hornets tore apart a beehive in an hour.


----------



## MKS (May 11, 2010)

Japanese Hornets are literally Godzilla sized insect, and they'll do to the hive what Godzilla did to Tokyo.

What is up with Japan it's crazy fucking monsters?


----------



## Ejenku (May 11, 2010)

Bees get stomped by Japanese Hornets no matter the species. It's like a lion vs. house cat. The house cat gets one shot no matter how mean it is.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 11, 2010)

Japanese Hornets win due to reasons already stated.


----------



## Aokiji (May 11, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm pretty sure Africa's eveil little horrors...lose horribly against Japan's Evil Gigantic ones. the size difference is one thing, the fact that the Giant Hornet's *sting feels like a hot nail being driven into you is another.*
> 
> Also you linked you're videos wrong



Not really, those are bullet ants.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 11, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Not really, those are bullet ants.



I remember reading somewhere (can't remeber the site) that the same applied to the Giant hornet...but oh well, that aside The Hornets still massacre the bees


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 11, 2010)

Those monster hornets are going to win.


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2010)

Regular bees actually can and do fight off attacks from the _Suzumebachi._ They cover the attacker and basically roast it to death. 

Africanised bees are basically regular bees, except for the "created by mad science and being complete and utter psychopaths" bit. European bees are not used to these monsters but regular Japanese bees are abe to handle them. Usually only a handful of hornets attack any given nest and a colony of killer bees will fuck them up.

The hornets might win, but I would'nt be dismissive of the South American nightmare. At the very least if they are going down they are taking a bunch of hornets with them. To be honest, though, I'm going to take a gamble and throw my lot in with the bees.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 11, 2010)

If the bees get prep...they might win....


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 11, 2010)

You know I actually wanted to go to Japan at one point. I was so hyped about it too. Then I came across an article known as "5 most scariest insects" and the Hornet was at number five. For reasons unknown the Honey bee's were ranked hire. Probably because of the lulz that ensues when you go near their hive. They literally give you like half a second before they decide to completely fuck your shit up and they chase you for miles.

But in an actual fight the hornets win. They can rip those little fuckers in half and they SHOOT ACID. Seriously, how the hell does a bee shoot acid? I ask you. Japan has some of the most fucked up shit I've ever seen.

... Oh well, at least they don't have Bot Flies and Soldier ants. I'd rather take my chances with the hornets than confront one of those.


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> IIRC 30 hornets tore apart a beehive in an hour.



It was 3 hours.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (May 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I remember reading somewhere (can't remeber the site) that the same applied to the Giant hornet...



Nah, they just shoot flesh eating poison into your eyes.


----------



## Axl Low (May 12, 2010)

Shino solos

Im just gunna say the hornets because Hornets are bad fucking news to humans and insects alike.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 12, 2010)

people are underselling the African honey bees

these guys are massively aggressive and have an insane range and I think their numbers are superior to joe blow bees


----------



## pikachuwei (May 12, 2010)

hornet solos giant praying mantis =/

Link removed


----------



## Watchman (May 12, 2010)

What's the honey bee : hornet ratio in this match?


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Regular bees actually can and do fight off attacks from the _Suzumebachi._ They cover the attacker and basically roast it to death.
> 
> Africanised bees are basically regular bees, except for the "created by mad science and being complete and utter psychopaths" bit. European bees are not used to these monsters but regular Japanese bees are abe to handle them. Usually only a handful of hornets attack any given nest and a colony of killer bees will fuck them up.
> 
> The hornets might win, but I would'nt be dismissive of the South American nightmare. At the very least if they are going down they are taking a bunch of hornets with them. To be honest, though, I'm going to take a gamble and throw my lot in with the bees.



I know what you mean, I once saw 5 honey bees attacking a hornet. They were basically pinning it down.

It wasn't african killer bees nor were they Japanese hornets

This African Killer bees, they can win if they have enough numbers. Also when a single African Killer Bee gets killed, its sends out a scent that drives all the other bees insane and they attack.


----------



## masamune1 (May 12, 2010)

A bit of trivia, like the hornets the killer bee is also in a state of perpetual war with the European honeybee. Unlike the hornets though they are more strategic and don't go for all-out genocide- instead, the murder the native Queen and replace her with their own, adding the hive to their empire.


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2010)

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5QxUR-mZVM]Bees killing Hornet[/youtube]


----------



## Riddler (May 12, 2010)

Watchman said:


> What's the honey bee : hornet ratio in this match?



Let's assume there are 40.000 bees and 30 hornets. 

the video posted by Narcissus pictured a different type of honey bee: the japanese one. Those have developed a very specific way of dealing with the hornets: identify a single hornet scout as it approaches the hive, lure it inside and then surround it, completely covering it and preventing it from moving, and then begin quickly vibrating their flight muscles. This has the effect of raising the temperature of the honey bee mass to over 47 ?C. The honey bees can tolerate this temperature, but the hornet cannot survive more than 46 ?C, so it dies.

This type of behavior is likely to have been developed after many encounters with the hornets. The africanized honey bees haven't met them before and this is a singular occurence.

What the africanized honey bees do have:

- are more aggressive than the European subspecies

- Have greater defensiveness when in a resting swarm

- Guard the hive aggressively, with a larger alarm zone around the hive

- Have a higher proportion of "guard" bees within the hive

- Deploy in greater numbers for defense and pursue perceived threats over much longer distances from the hive.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 12, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> hornet solos giant praying mantis =/
> 
> here



Match was rigged. 

Anyway...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyxvlFXty6M[/YOUTUBE]

No matter who wins... we lose.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 12, 2010)

I'll say hornets 

spartans tonight we dine in hooooooooneyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 13, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5QxUR-mZVM]Bees killing Hornet[/youtube]



Based on that vid the Japanese bees at best have only evolved a method of preventing an all attack by a swarm of hornets by roasting the *scout.*

If OPs scenario is considered then I think he means to skip the scouting and marking step...and have the squadron of hornets already outside the bee hive. 

Even if the African bees knew the method of the Japanese bees it would still be useless in the scenario. The general aggressiveness of the African bees is what might prove to be their trump card. They attack on larger number than other bees so whether they can swarm a Japanese hornet is the question...


----------



## Belly Ranks (May 13, 2010)

They all die, if it were Japanese Honey Bees now:
[YOUTUBE]K6m40W1s0Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 13, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> They all die, if it were Japanese Honey Bees now:
> [YOUTUBE]K6m40W1s0Wc[/YOUTUBE]



lol dude did you even read my post or watch the link i quoted which is exactly the same vid you posted...?!

You guys got to start watching vids with the volume up.
*
NARRATOR:* _This hornet is the advanced guard of an *attack force *the* bees* could _*NEVER WITHSTAND. *


----------

